# nissen fundoplication



## jcwbeam (Oct 15, 2007)

has anyone experienced increase in diarhea and undigested foods in stool after the sugery, where ibs-d was a sympton pre-op but got a lot worse afterwards. also if taking diegestive enzymes may have helped.


----------

